# Sphynx same as RadioShack?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,

I have speakers ( all DIY ), I wish to tune them as well as possible...
I bought a Sphynx sonometer in Belgium. Is it exactly the same device as Radioshack and can I use Radioshack calibration file?










Some features:
50Db->126Db
Precision +/- 2Db with 120Db SPL
Distortion <2% 1Khz
Frequence 32 à 10.000 Hz 

Second question. I want connect sonometer to a sound card with mic inpout but the problem is that it's a mono input. I see it exists simple stéréo->mono such as >>here<< . Is it correct for speaker frequency measurement or is it necessary to change sound card fo a stereo one? My feeling is that this adaptator is strange..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is it exactly the same device as Radioshack and can I use Radioshack calibration file?


If it's exactly the same, I would use the Radio Shack cal file. It would certainly be closer than not using anything, since the RadioShack drops off quite a bit at low frequencies.



> I want connect sonometer to a sound card with mic inpout but the problem is that it's a mono input


You really only want to use one channel, but microphone inputs are not suitable. You must use a line level input (line-in). The RadioShack meter outputs mono line-level (and I suspect the Sphynx does also).

brucek


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

I would use it. I really don't see any harm in it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I just see that sphynx line out is mono (documentation was confusing ) ! I will do a try with this configuration:










Thanks for answers  . I will probably have more question about the use of the RoomEqWizard software ...

------------------------------
See my DIY HT


----------

